# MobileMe, localiser mon iPhone et ipad2



## yanouil (20 Juin 2011)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de recevoir mon iPad2, et j'essaye d'installer "localiser mon iPhone". Cependant, j'ai un souci au moment de configurer mon compte mobileMe sur l'iPad. En effet, j'entre mon login et mdp mobileMe et là j'ai ce message :

"l'adresse électronique de cet identifiant Apple ne peut pas etre vérifiée. Modifiez l'adresse electronique Apple à l'adresse appelid.Apple.com pour vous connecter à mobileMe"

Je suis allez a l'adresse appleid.Apple.com, j'ai effectivement constatè que mon mail avait un état "non vérifié". J'ai donc cliqué sur "Vérifier" Mais je ne reçoit pas de,mail d'Apple.

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que mon compte et mon AppleID fonctionne. Dans safaris je peux me connecter a mobileME, mais,il me dit que je n'ai aucun devise a suivre...

Bref je suis coincé, Avez vous idées? Y a t'il un service client qui pourraitnm'aider car là je ne vois pas (pourquoi) comment faire vérifier cette foutu adresse mail...

Merci d'avance


----------



## yanouil (20 Juin 2011)

Je viens de changer l'adresse mail de mon identifiant Apple (je n'est pas re-creer, juste changé) et çà remarche.
En fait j'ai testé mes deux adresse en @free.fr et la "vérification" ne marche ni pour l'une, ni pour l'autre. Par contre en utilsant mon adresse mail pro, alors là je recoit bien le mail de vérification et du coup çà remarche.

Le truc con, c'est que du coup j'ai du tt rechanger partout, sur mon mac, mon iPhone...

Free aurait il des problème avec Apple?


----------

